# Question for Cary



## MarshaS (May 3, 2005)

What made you go in and have an endescope. Was the medication not working anymore.ThanksMarsha


----------



## 13695 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi Marsha: I never received your request at my email address. I just happened to see it on the forum. I'm new at this and not quite sure on how it all works.To answer your question: I went in to meet for a consult for my colonoscopy ( i have colon polyps) and the Dr. could not believe that I was on Nexium for over 5 years and no one ever suggested I get an endoscope. I'm a 50 year old white male and he suggested I get it at the same time as the colonoscopy.


----------



## MarshaS (May 3, 2005)

Thanks Cary....I will keep you in my thoughts and prayersMarsha


----------

